# Finances in Beekeeping?



## RangerLee (Apr 26, 2015)

Quickbooks desktop.. one time purchase and will work for years


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

What Rangerlee said. Quickbooks Pro desktop, not the online version.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I still use Excel and Google forms


----------



## johnny2 (Feb 6, 2017)

I started using quicken and it wont do what it needs to so now I need to go get quick books pro. It sucks making a mistake like that but butter now than later and if it is my biggest mistake I will be happy


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I've used Quicken for many years for my LLC. What does Quickbooks do that Quicken doesn't? Just curious...


----------



## johnny2 (Feb 6, 2017)

we are having difficulty making separate accounts for assets and non asset expenses ,sales ect. maybe it can be done but the help category and on line searches have done nothing for me. when its all lumped on one list like we have it the accountant doing taxes will charge significantly more.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)




----------



## honeymoney (Jan 12, 2010)

You might take a look at TurboCash


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

RangerLee said:


> Quickbooks desktop.. one time purchase and will work for years


:thumbsup:
The online version is a toy.


----------

